# Portable a.c. question...



## Carlo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello All,

Since the temperatures have been increasing I decided to buy a portable a.c. to reduce the temperature of my closet...It worked, closet is now at comfortable 79 degrees. I placed the a.c. unit near the closet.

But, can the constant cold a.c. air hurt my plants. The air is not hitting them directly, but they still move a bit.

The closet feels much better, heat wise. Just hope to not hurt them with the a.c. air.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know if you can do what I have. I have my portable a/c unit about 6 feet from the grow room, blowing at the room from the side.

I have a fan in the doorway of the room that blows into the room, pulling the a/c air into the room also. The fan it turned toward the lights, above the plants.

It works perfectly that way for me and the a/c isn't blowing directly on the plants.

See if you can hang a thermometer right in front of where the a/c is hitting the plants. If the air hitting the plants is below 65F, it will make the plant its hitting slow in growth.

That's why I use mine as indirect air flow and aim the fan at the lights *above* the plants.


----------

